# Suche: (Versionierungs)Tool für Klassenaustausch mit Kollegen, die auch an dem Projekt arbeiten



## Skad (15. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

zwei Freunde und ich haben uns vorgenommen eine Android-App zu programmieren. Das machen wir in eclipse.

Wir suchen momentan ein kostenloses (Versionierungs?,Repository?) Tool. 
Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht, ob das ein Repository-Tool oder SVN-Tool oder was ganz anderes ist. Da mich hier die Begrifflichkeiten ein wenig verwirren.

Was wir uns von dem Tool wünschen ist Folgendes:
Wir wollen in dem Tool Klassen auschecken, bearbeiten und danach wieder einchecken. Dass dann der nächste, der an der Klasse was bearbeiten will, die Klasse auscheckt und die aktuellste Version der Klasse hat.
Unser Code der im Tool dann liegt, sollte auch nur für uns sichtbar sein.

Ich habe mir z.B. assembla angeschaut. So wie ich das verstanden habe, tut assembla das, wonach ich suche. Aber bei assembla hängen noch tausend andere Sachen, wie z.B. Defect-Management, Ticket-Management usw. noch dran. Ich brauche kein riesiges, mächtiges Tool, in das ich mich erst mal eine gewisse Zeit einarbeiten muss, um dann 5% von dem Tool zu nutzen.
Es geht wirklich nur darum, Java-Klassen hin- und herzuschieben und dass der Austausch problemlos funktioniert.

Zwei andere Tools habe ich mir noch angeschaut, bei denen der Code für jeden sichtbar ist. Und das wollen wir nicht. Der Code sollte nur für uns drei sichtbar sein.

Wenn nichts anderes funktioniert, werden wir die Klassen dann über Skype hin- und herschieben. Es muss doch hier eine einfache Lösung existieren!?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls jemand einen guten Tipp für mich hat.
Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## JavaMeister (15. Jun 2014)

Subversion
GIT
...

10 Sekunden googeln?


----------



## Gucky (15. Jun 2014)

Wonach hast du denn gegoogelt? Vielleicht würde das noch helfen, anstatt zwei noch bedeutungslose Begriffe und die Aufforderung zum googeln in den Raum zu werfen. Denn offensichtlich hat der TO sich schon informiert und Google wird dabei eine nicht zu verachtende Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## diggaa1984 (16. Jun 2014)

Eigentlich tut doch SVN/Git schon das was der TO möchte oder? Die Richtung war schon korrekt.
Ihr braucht halt nen Server der das Repository bereit hält, damit auch wirklich jeder zu jeder zeit an die Daten kann wenn er möchte. Aber das kann ja eine lokale Kiste bei einem von euch sein die dann nebenbei mitläuft. Ob man dann noch weitere Tools benötigt, wie Bugtracking oder so ist ja Geschmackssache und situationsabhängig.


----------



## Ruzmanz (16. Jun 2014)

GIT und SVN sind Versionierungstools mit denen man ein Repository erstellen kann. Ein Repository ist sozusagen eine Datenquelle. Mit einem Versionierungstool kannst du also jedes Projekt verwalten. Jedes Projekt sollte in seiner eigenen Repository liegen.

Best Practice für diesen Fall ist irgendwo ein zentrales Repository aufzusetzen, auf welchen deine Freunde immer Zugriff haben. Das geht mit GIT und SVN [ziemlich leicht]. Ich glaube bei Bitbucket.com kann man kostenlos ein privates GIT Repository für eine kleine Gruppe aufsetzen.


----------



## Skad (16. Jun 2014)

Die Richtung hat gestimmt, doch die Wegweiser waren ein wenig verwirrend 
Danke für die Antworten.
Ich glaube, dass ich jetzt das gefunden habe, was ich brauche: egit in Kombination mit bitbucket

Ich habe mich zuvor informiert, jedoch nicht das Richtige gefunden. Das Schlagwort "git" hat mich dann zur vermutlichen Lösung geführt. Ich werde das mal die Woche mit meinen Jungs ausprobieren. Doch die Tutorials zu egit + bitbucket stimmen mich momentan sehr positiv.
github hatte ich mir zuvor angeschaut. Was mich gestört hatte war, dass der Code für jeden sichtbar ist.

edit:
Wenn ich egit + bitbucket mit meinen Jungs ausprobiert habe und alles so funktioniert wie es soll, dann werde ich das Thema auf "Erledigt" ändern. Ansonsten schreie ich bald nochmal um Hilfe.


----------

